# Briggs twin engines issues



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

I have dealt with 5 of these engines from 17-20 hp. 
On every one the carbs suck and need to be rebuild or completely adjusted. Is this normal for this style and is there a cheap rebuild kit for them. I have one in my craftsman and wan that tractor to run again.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Also. How do you adjust these. I have never really had to adjust any carbs.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Theres not really any adjustment on them - i own several twin cylender flatheads and theres really no way to adjust them.

The biggie is gaskets ( specially on twins) and ports inside the carb - i have a 99 17HP twin on a murray hydro - that thing gave me issues starting and running, no matter how many times i cleaned the carb - the gaskets inside the carb were so saturated and old, it mustve leaked thru - i bot a $20 gasket kit that came with a pump kit - it comes with a variety of gaskets- only one fits ( match to the one in your carb) - right off the bat it started and ran beutiful after the gasket change. However, i have a few twins that ive never changed gaskets in and they run great as well - its possible the one had a wrong gasket in it or was used from another tractor before i got it - the PO had tinkered with those tractors before i bot them.

Carb cleanings should be pretty routine , on almost every motor , specially with todays crappy gasoline , unless the carb is drained after every use and checked often - the ethanol destroys rubber, and attracts water, hence corrosion. I cleaned the carb on my 99 weedeater when i bot it- a few years later i checked it and had a layer of rust in the bottom of the float bowl, and that was running the carb out of fuel after every time i mowed.

The OHV motor has even less ways to adjust it per EPA regs on newer motors - basically pre set from factory. You can adapt a different carb to them possibly - something with more adjustability.


----------



## Bob_E (Feb 6, 2013)

google "briggs and stratton 271172"
I'm pretty sure that is the repair manual for you engine.
I can't vouch for the legitimacy of the website third link down...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Theres not really any adjustment on them - i own several twin cylender flatheads and theres really no way to adjust them.
> 
> The biggie is gaskets ( specially on twins) and ports inside the carb - i have a 99 17HP twin on a murray hydro - that thing gave me issues starting and running, no matter how many times i cleaned the carb - the gaskets inside the carb were so saturated and old, it mustve leaked thru - i bot a $20 gasket kit that came with a pump kit - it comes with a variety of gaskets- only one fits ( match to the one in your carb) - right off the bat it started and ran beutiful after the gasket change. However, i have a few twins that ive never changed gaskets in and they run great as well - its possible the one had a wrong gasket in it or was used from another tractor before i got it - the PO had tinkered with those tractors before i bot them.
> 
> ...




I have seen the little breather/ fuel pump on the front go bad too.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've worked on a lot of the flathead twins,and most of the problems came from dirty fuel/water,etc. Once in a while I get one with the float bad,or a fuel pump problem.
Usually,I put a rebuild into them. On a couple of the new style,with the pump mounted on the front of the carb,I've removed the valving and springs, and replaced the gaskets for the body,and used an outside pump. 
Other than that,no problems.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

My 17 hp one on my craftsman came off a Murray in the scrap yard.  I will lookup gasket kits etc. I have 2 carbs for it. One from a 19 hp engine and one from an 18 hp engine.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The carbs should interchange, Joe. They used the same one on almost all the horizontally-opposed twins. They simply used different intake manifolds for the vertical and horizontal shaft engines.
If you go to WWW.partstree.com , and click on the Briggs/Stratton engine logo, youcan match the #s,for the specific kits you need.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Or if you have any tractor parts places nearby , then take the motor info ( all numbers) plus the number of screws holding the pump together ( they asked me that for the pump kit) - i purchased my carb/pump kit from a local Cub Cadet dealer down the street .


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Very true DT56. They will have either 3,or 4 screws to hold the pump cover. 
On the older models, I often strip down a vertical-shaft,put it on a tilt bed drill press,and bore a 1/2" hole,for the dipstick tube,and thread it for a 1/2" pipe thread,so I can use it for a horizontal shaft.
After that,I flip one rod,(for oiling),and put on the sump,and pto plates from the horizontal,eliminate one splash arm,and the tray,and run it. The pistons/rods/rings are basically the same,unless it has roller bearings for the crank.
That's why I like the old,flathead twins....they're very adaptable!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Very true DT56. They will have either 3,or 4 screws to hold the pump cover. 
On the older models, I often strip down a vertical-shaft,put it on a tilt bed drill press,and bore a 1/2" hole,for the dipstick tube,and thread it for a 1/2" pipe thread,so I can use it for a horizontal shaft.
After that,I flip one rod,(for oiling),and put on the sump,and pto plates from the horizontal,eliminate one splash arm,and the tray,and run it. The pistons/rods/rings are basically the same,unless it has roller bearings for the crank.
That's why I like the old,flathead twins....they're very adaptable.Of course,you have to use the intakeand linkage,and control plate from the horizontal,also.


----------

